# Drag Radial Camaro



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a few Pics of One of my Cars..... If you would like info on One of my builds Just let me know...


----------



## chevy2kid (Aug 3, 2009)

ok so you can paint. whats it got in it? looks good


----------



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

Here Is Whats Under The Hood...


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

?
never seen one set up like that, then again i race off and on road as well. bug i woudl see how that would work. two sevro's rev pack and just link the motor right two the batterys with and on off link hooked to a sevro. never thought about that.


----------



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

You are 100% right on How it Works , Killer Power As Soon as You Pull the Trigger


----------



## rj14 (Nov 4, 2006)

hmm, Ulsch fan huh?


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

the cyclone s chissie i have is getting ready to have a face lift this should be fun. my broken parts tub should fill out fast. lol a 1qt tub is haft way filled all ready with borken parts. brother usies them for to but land scapes with so.


----------



## dirt_oval (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice ride wish I had one


----------



## railey72 (Dec 29, 2009)

That is one sharp ride. Nice paint


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

dude thats sweat! what size motor?
the car looks good I run that same body on my vta car.


----------



## schrader13 (Jan 13, 2011)

awsome car i bought it!! runs 67mph in 66'


----------



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad you are happy with it 


www.jmrc.web.officelive.com


----------



## schrader13 (Jan 13, 2011)

do you have any more for sale?


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

i got a gm drag spec for sale.
7700 mamba mamba esc
TP 2s 50c lipo
alum front end
alum rear hubs
and lots of extras

asking 350.00 shipped to lower 48 

get back if you need pics heres 1 pic { radio and reciever not included}

right now set up as 2.0 car very easy to drive
has gone 1.84 @ 78.6mph


----------



## schrader13 (Jan 13, 2011)

hit me with some pics to [email protected]


----------



## wallracer (May 8, 2010)

What scale is the body?were can I get one?


----------



## momogt (Sep 20, 2011)

Where did you get the wheels and tirs


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

momogt said:


> Where did you get the wheels and tirs


THIS please elaborate on the makers of them!


----------



## 280z (May 31, 2006)

That's really cool looking. It would be neat if you could groove some tires to look like the new MT drag radial.


----------

